

The Lazy Evil Genius - shalmanese
http://essays.dayah.com/lazy-evil-genius

======
roundsquare
Am I reading this right? He's saying that its the general laziness in people
that is keeping us safe?

If he's right, thats thoroughly frightening because it means that if someone
decides not to be lazy we could all be in trouble.

Edit: That is, if this is the _only_ thing keeping us safe.

~~~
tdoggette
I still find the answer unsatisfying.

I know that one could profoundly disrupt an entire city with just a handful of
people and money. I also know that there are people who would find that to be
a desirable outcome.

Why are there almost no people who are both evil and motivated?

~~~
roundsquare
I agree, the analysis can't be right. I was just saying that _if_ he is right,
then we should be scared.

However, the laziness explanation could be an important factor in the sense
that if more of these people were motivated the current programs to stop them
may not be sufficient.

Note: By _these people_ I mean people would would attack cities and not any
particular group in particular.

------
tptacek
Enough crazy shit happens that you don't hear about --- crazy random shit,
with no possible rational explanation --- that these thoughts are cold
comfort.

------
noonespecial
Counterpoint: Bernie Madoff. Diabolically evil on a comic book scale. The only
thing missing was the big swivel chair and the cat.

~~~
defen
Check out these excerpts from _Madoff with the money_ \- seems Madoff wasn't
particularly smart (and probably was even below average) when it comes to
traditional book learning, but he had a gift for lying and manipulating
people.

[http://www.nypost.com/seven/08092009/news/regionalnews/life_...](http://www.nypost.com/seven/08092009/news/regionalnews/life__slimes_of_bernie_the_born_hustler_183709.htm)

